# All paneer fans jump in!



## victor_rambo (Mar 7, 2009)

I just luv paneer. Any wedding or function I attend, I almost always lookout for a paneer preparation and icecream when I go to the lunch or dinner area 

Anywayz, today I just discovered that I can convert any gravy dish to a paneer dish without much effort. Here is how you do it:
1. Get some fresh paneer blocks from your local dairy.(don't use the frozen cubes from Amul, Warana or others)
2. Cut them into slices(tikka) or any other shape you like.
3. Sim the gas and put the 'tava' on it. Wait for a 1-2 mins till the tava heats up.
4. Now put the slices on the tava and keep on heating them from all sides. There is no need to put any oil. Do this this the surfaces of that paneer start becoming yellow-brown.

Now put these paneer pieces and enjoy your paneer dish 
[this may be useless to girls  but for paneer-boys like me ]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 7, 2009)

Paneer fan here. Ordered Paneer Mutter from local restaurant yesterday. Boy if there is one thing I love about Veggie food is any dish with Paneer in it & Pav Bhaji.


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 7, 2009)

add one more to the list guys ........ its easily tops the chart for me ... + its benificial fo eyes also ...and a good source of calcium too...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 7, 2009)

Are you all Veggies ??? I'm not, but I like paneer too !!!


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 7, 2009)

i am not a veggie, but u can say an Eggie


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 7, 2009)

hmmm......... paneeerr deliciiiiiiiiiiiooooooooooouuuuuuuuusssssss bt i dont eat paneer in wedding's due to hygiene problems.....


----------



## hellknight (Mar 7, 2009)

Paneer fan here too.. not a veggie..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 7, 2009)

wow wow , "paneer butter masala" my favorite 


i heard that eating much paneer is not good to health isn't it ???


----------



## RMN (Mar 7, 2009)

HUGE paneer fan!
in fact ill be probably having Chilly Paneer(there is rest. in my area that makes the best) today for lunch!!!!


----------



## max_demon (Mar 7, 2009)

Paneer + Pao Bhaji ftw


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 7, 2009)

M a non-vegetarian but i love paneer.have at least one paneer dish everyweek.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 7, 2009)

Surprisingly no one yet who hates paneer , I just hate paneer... I love Aaloo


----------



## utsav (Mar 7, 2009)

Paneer rocks  .the best veggie dish .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm a mucho big Paneer fan and harryneopotter can testify to it, considering my dimension   I also know how to make Shahi Paneer so I make it whenever folks are not around!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 7, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I also know how to make Shahi Paneer so I make it whenever folks are not around!


When they are not around? Why so? End up blowing something?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm a non-vegetarian. I hate 'ghaas-phoos' and other rabbit food. Yet, I just love Paneer Butter Masala. I, too, have a paneer dish everyday. Paneer pwnz all other veg food.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 7, 2009)

Paalak Paneer......... Yummmy 

*tandoorindianrestaurant.com/images/palak_paneer.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Mar 7, 2009)

*watering mouth*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

Chilly paneer FTW!  I cook it myself.


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 7, 2009)

I like Paneer Tikka Masala very much but haven't ate that from more then a year.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 7, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Chilly paneer FTW!  I cook it myself.


recipe bata naa


----------



## eggman (Mar 7, 2009)

My fav veg food.......paneer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hmmm........


----------



## krates (Mar 7, 2009)

lolz mouth watering stuff..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> recipe bata naa



Material required: Paneer cubes,capsicum,tomato,onion,corriander,tomato chilly sauce etc. 

Procedure:
1.Take a frying pan and add some cooking oil/ghee and a little water and heat it with a bit of garlic paste. 
2. After it's hot enough add paneer cubes,capsicum,onion,tomato pieces.
3. After sometime add salt,red pepper and tomato chilly sauce(easily available in market). Salt and red pepper should be added according to your taste and chilly sauce as much as you like.
4. Cook till paneer is light brown. 

Wrap it inside a roti and you have your chilly paneer roll.

PS: Paneer ain't a vegetable. It's a dairy product.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 7, 2009)

> 1.Take a frying pan and add some *cooking oil/ghee and a little water* and heat it with a bit of garlic paste.




man oil/ghee mixed up with water on heating it ll burst our !!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 7, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> When they are not around? Why so? End up blowing something?


No, they don't appreciate me cooking cheese coz of my weight.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 7, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> *Chilly paneer* FTW!  I cook it myself.




*i44.tinypic.com/148zlnq.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

@damngoodman, yeah it'll burst out a little but not enough to burn you. 

@mrintech, yaar mat dikhao!!! 

Couldn't resist ordered paneer dish.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 7, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> *@mrintech, yaar mat dikhao!!!
> 
> Couldn't resist ordering paneer dish.*




*i39.tinypic.com/29m7jar.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 7, 2009)

no no more more --> my mouth is watering .. please dont talk about


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

^^


----------



## mrintech (Mar 7, 2009)

*images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=paneer+dishes&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------



## Coool (Mar 7, 2009)

Iam a pure veg and did'nt even know what it (paneer) is


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

^
Cottage cheese.


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 7, 2009)

Another paneer fan here!


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 7, 2009)

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/2313/img2681c.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

^^
Yaar mat post karo!!
Yamuna river is flowing from my mouth


----------



## mrintech (Mar 7, 2009)

*Butter Paneer Masala*

*i41.tinypic.com/2nsrsea.jpg


----------



## pushkar (Mar 7, 2009)

Umm Paneer is so delicious. It is easily my favorite food. But now I have got bored of it. Need to try something else.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2009)

^^
Fork and knife for roti LAWL!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 7, 2009)

*Paneer Recipes:*  *www.google.com/search?gbv=2&hl=en&safe=off&num=100&q=paneer+dishes&btnG=Search


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 7, 2009)

Mrintech just cant resist torturing Sunny1277993, so much so that he went offline 
Anyway, me too a paneer fan


----------



## chicha (Mar 7, 2009)

yahooooo a paneer fan club, its my default order any where i go, i can ear panner daily and not get bore.

yummmmmmmyyyyy


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 7, 2009)

guys ,, see when ever i open this thread it feels like i want eat paneer now , so please guys "post mat karo" picture ke liye , 


ONE GREAT DOUBT 

PANEER IS HEAT or COLD to our BODY ???


----------



## chicha (Mar 7, 2009)

yaar panner is great to taste itna janta hun.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 8, 2009)

ohhh... my mouth has started watering 

Panner Butter Masala 

BTW rohan, why not get the panner cubes from amul?


----------



## mrintech (Mar 8, 2009)

*Paneer Kabaab* 

*i39.tinypic.com/14kzdw8.jpg
*Kadhai Paneer*

*i43.tinypic.com/2drciti.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2009)

Third Eye said:


> *hawko.navhost.com/FEELS_GOOD_MAN.png



Have you read the context in which these lines are delivered ? I hope you will not post it then 

Btw I like Paneer in any veggie dish.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2009)

Was so hungry this afternoon, that had to order my paneer dish again.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 8, 2009)

ichi said:


> Have you read the context in which these lines are delivered ? I hope you will not post it then
> 
> Btw I like Paneer in any veggie dish.



  Sorry for the mistake,was not aware of the image.Edited


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh man..I love paneer too. It simply rocks.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 9, 2009)

mrintech said:


> *Paneer Kabaab*
> 
> *i39.tinypic.com/14kzdw8.jpg
> ITS PANEER SHASLIK


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 9, 2009)

Eating too much paneer is bad for health.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 9, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Eating too much paneer is bad for health.


Kaun si BIMAARI hoti hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 9, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Kaun si BIMAARI hoti hai



kuch andruni type ki bimaariyaan hoti hai


----------



## confused (Mar 9, 2009)

^^arteriosclerosis perhaps


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 9, 2009)

confused said:


> ^^arteriosclerosis perhaps



bimari se jyada khatarnaak toh is bimaari ka naam hai


----------



## mrintech (Mar 9, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> kuch andruni type ki bimaariyaan hoti hai


Bahari BIMAARI kab se hone lagi be???? Sab Bimaariya to anadar se hi aati hai 



gaurav_indian said:


> bimari se jyada khatarnaak toh is bimaari ka naam hai


*www.google.com/#hl=en&q=arterioscl...arch&aq=f&oq=arteriosclerosis+&fp=7nTKbX4LYnI


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 9, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Bahari BIMAARI kab se hone lagi be???? Sab Bimaariya to anadar se hi aati hai



yeh paneer thread hai koi desi bimaariyon ke ilaaj ke nuskhey wala thread nahi.Pictures post karunga toh inke muh mein jo paani aa raha hai woh bhi bahar aa jayega.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 9, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> yeh paneer thread hai koi desi bimaariyon ke ilaaj ke nuskhey wala thread nahi.Pictures post karunga toh inke muh mein jo paani aa raha hai woh bhi bahar aa jayega.




Kar DE 

Digit ki Bandwidth Bach Jayegi


----------



## max_demon (Mar 12, 2009)

made one dish , eating now , will post pic after eating , ( and review too)


----------



## red_devil (Mar 12, 2009)

^ hope you wont post the pic of an empty plate


----------



## max_demon (Mar 12, 2009)

damn i put too much chilly powder . have to search for water


----------



## mrintech (Mar 12, 2009)

Post the pic


----------



## max_demon (Mar 12, 2009)

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/4198/0145t.jpg

Dish name : Paneer 98

Recepie :

If u want to make exactly like me (which i will not recommend ) as i messed up .
so follow the steps , 

1(a). Cut the Paneer in a shape ( I couldnt cut all pieces of same size ) but you may try .

1(b). Cut Onion in any shape u want , ( I did that Rite )

2. Take a Tava and wait for 2 mins .

Oh i forgot to turn on gas.

Turn on the gas , Put tava for 1 min , put some oil in it .

3 . wait for 30 secs

4. Put the Paneer and Onion Slices in the tava 

5. I didnt had crushed garlic so i chewed it and put . it doesnt tastes bad . ( I, myself was going to eat it anyways )

again i forgot the thing to turn gas in low aanch  . so some paneer pieces got burnt

So i turned off the gas

6. Put some sauce , any , i put tomato sauce .

7.Serve it with Dhaniya and left pieces of Onion from step 1(b)


Overall rating : *doesnt tastes that bad.*

I will try next recipie as Paneer 2000 , lets wait .

(sorry for bad camera quality , i have to take pic from webcam )
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Would be better if i didnt burnt the garlic


----------



## mrintech (Mar 12, 2009)

*Paneer 98*?????


----------



## max_demon (Mar 12, 2009)

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
arrey i didnt got any better name


----------



## mrintech (Mar 12, 2009)

max_demon said:


> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> arrey i didnt got any better name


Year 1998 ka Paneer use kiya kya?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rofl Paneer 98... are you using win 98


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 12, 2009)

Paneer 98  ... and wats the deal with chewed garlic ... yukk .....


----------



## max_demon (Mar 12, 2009)

^ it got burnt anyways


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 12, 2009)

Me hungry


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2009)

/me had Paneer Mutter last night


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 13, 2009)

Just made a paneer ki sabjee myself. 

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/8305/120320093593.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2009)

^^OMG that will hang as a wallpaper in my room


----------



## max_demon (Mar 13, 2009)

in lunch today i had butter mutter paneer , tasty ummm


----------



## mrintech (Mar 13, 2009)

Third Eye said:


> Just made a paneer ki sabjee myself.
> 
> *img24.imageshack.us/img24/8305/120320093593.th.jpg


*Name of Dish *


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 13, 2009)

Its just sabjee i made of paneer. No special name.


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 13, 2009)

Good to see boys cooking!!!

I love paneer chilli n paneer butter masala made by my mami(alexanderthegreat's mum)!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 13, 2009)

^^Me here! I love Paneer Butter Masala. I just love it! But I can't make it! Any good restaurant's dish of Paneer fits to my tummy


----------



## Rahim (Mar 13, 2009)

Whenever i crave for Butter Paneer, i just hop into my best buddy's home and aunty makes it for us


----------



## Stuge (Mar 13, 2009)

OMG !I'm feeling hungry now hehe .


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 13, 2009)

I had paneer tikka masala in my lunch at my college canteen.


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2009)

^^स्वादिष्ट और स्वादिष्ट :d


----------



## din (Mar 13, 2009)

Paneer butter masala, love that.

Paneer 98 ? What next ? Paneer XP, Vista and 7 ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah, the smaller restaurants have those funky item names:
Paneer 56, veg 65, etc.

but its fun when you call the waiter and ask him to differentiate between those dishes. that poor guy is himself confused most of the times.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2009)

Paneer ke saath Brown Bread??
U ARE health conscious!!!

All others, tum log jis rate se paneer kha rahe ho....Paneer-ka dam to badh hi jayega aur tumlogoka dimension bhi change honewala hai...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't buy Paneer, I make it!  After all I've 20 Buffaloes for their milk only.  Before u ask, NO, We don't run a dairy.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I don't buy Paneer, I make it!  After all I've 20 Buffaloes for their milk only.  Before u ask, NO, We don't run a dairy.


To, sara dudh tu hi pita hai???


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 14, 2009)

Nope we have 30-40 laborers, it all is used up in their Tea, our Milk, Buttermilk(Lassi), Yogurt and of course Paneer.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I am also a die-hard fan of paneer(if Veg is to be considered).I want to know from Victor how to make Paneer 7.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2009)

I prefer Tofu over Paneer. Do I count ?


----------



## sagar_jxd (Mar 14, 2009)

uf most people here like paneer it's sucx...........i hate it.......n krates u too ....i didn't knew.....


----------



## max_demon (Mar 14, 2009)

^


----------

